# Relocation Tips



## vijayhema (Apr 28, 2008)

Hello All
We are a family of four (2+2) planning to move to Canada (pref Toronto area). I would like to know some details so that we can plan our move comfortably. What is the approx cost of the following: Rent in Toronto area pref 2-3 bedroom, daycare charges for my toddler, groceries, utilities, phone, cable, car insurance, gas any other misc expenses like eating out, clothing.
Is private schooling better than public schools for elementry schooling? How much does a private school charges? (Dont really want to put my child there if too expensive). 
If planning to buy a house there atleast 4 bedrooms in suburbs what would be the approx cost and the insurance? Do the govt give any tax rebate for owning a house? Laslty what is the % of tax they take off your pay? 
Thanks a lot in advance for helping me out.


----------



## cbelanger82 (Apr 22, 2008)

Hi, hope this helps a little...
Here is an example of a monthly "Canadian budget":
Home insurance (value of the house: 240 000$ + contents: 50000): 115$
Electricity: 150$
Water: 30$
Gas (intermediate car): 150$
Phone: 40$
Groceries (2 persons): 250$
Internet services: 40$
Cable/satellite dish: between 25$ and 100$ (No need for a TV license)
Car Insurance: 120$ (quotes are based on type of car, age of car, annual mileage, age and experience of the driver, type of protection desired, etc...)
These are just rough amount, but it gives you a good idea of how much things might cost. Dining out in Canada costs between 20 and 25$ (including taxes and tip) in a decent restaurant. It is possible to eat great food for less than that in small local restaurants. Hope this helps you a bit, feel free to contact me for more info...

About the schools... I think that most of the public schools are just as good as the private one. I've read a report in a magazine a few years ago and I was very surprised. The results at the government exams (at the end of every school year) were the same for both...

Taxes...it is a very delicate question!!! All canadians have to file a tax report in March. The percentage you pay depends on how much you earn. You can get credits if you have kids, if you invested in a RSP, etc, etc... It also depends in which province you live. Each provinces have different rates. You might want to have a look at the canadian government website at:
canada dot gc dot ca

Toronto is the most expensive Canadian city to live in. You can have a look at Royallepage dot com (real estate agent) to get an idea of the prices in the area.

Hope this helps, 

Cindy


----------



## vijayhema (Apr 28, 2008)

Thanks a lot Cindy for your tips!! Greatly appreciate it and will try and do some more research work on the websites. 
Hema


----------

